# Bulking thread



## StyrofoamFridge (May 31, 2019)

Would anyone care to share their bulking experiences and tips regarding diet and the gym? I am 5'6" and around 150bs lightweight, but not as big as I want to be.


----------



## Bassomatic (May 31, 2019)

Sure, happy to help.
EAT MORE.

Are you lifting to bulk? Do you have a plan you follow?
Do you know  your requirements?
Diet issues?

What are your required macros? How big do you want to get? Are you autimo about looks ? Are you on anything? 

tl;dr
don't be a faggot slam some d bol do huge sets and pig out at wendys ???? jacked.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 31, 2019)

I make sure I take lots of Psyllium husk fiber. 
Really helps bulk up my stool.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (May 31, 2019)

Bassomatic said:


> Sure, happy to help.
> EAT MORE.
> 
> Are you lifting to bulk? Do you have a plan you follow?
> ...


I think it would help if I set alarms to remind myself to eat something every 3 hours. Develop a plan. I am lifting. Rather muscular for a manlet. I steer myself away from carbs due to my tastes in meats, salads, and milk. Need to get potatoes, rice, eggs, and bread back in there with some PBJs. Don't know my requirements, but I'll calculate them later today. Currently not on anything, I do take a protein powder.


----------



## Crisseh (May 31, 2019)

I always tend to lean bulk, about 500 calories over maintenance.

I find if I start going too far over, and go into dirty bulking territory the gains aren't that much more, for a whole lot more fat. Sure the scale might go up faster, but the human body naturally can only gain so much muscle per month.

I tend to use observation on if I need to cut or bulk. If I'm too far washed out stomach wise and start collecting too much fat, I'll do a short mini cut. Once I'm a little too lean, I can tell I need to be back in a bulk. It's all a balancing act, while also keeping consistency and training intensity.


----------



## Bassomatic (May 31, 2019)

StyrofoamFridge said:


> I think it would help if I set alarms to remind myself to eat something every 3 hours. Develop a plan. I am lifting. Rather muscular for a manlet. I steer myself away from carbs due to my tastes in meats, salads, and tard cum. Need to get potatoes, rice, eggs, and bread back in there with some PBJs. Don't know my requirements, but I'll calculate them later today. Currently not on anything, I do take a protein powder.


Figure the needs and all, if you aren't lifting in a way that will help bulk that will really slow you down.
If you aren't super worried about looks, once you hit your macros go fucking nuts. The body winds up eating that fat after first week or two anyways. I always have backed my meals with micky Ds and stuff once that little bloat pops off you're fine.


----------



## Crisseh (May 31, 2019)

To add to my above post, bro meals like chicken rice are okay. And I use it for cutting. But I find at least for my training plan and ability to burn energy, that super lean meals don't do much for me muscle gain wise.

Caloric dense foods really help along with the chicken and rice. Or I'll switch to pork and rice, with olive oil and veggies. Or drinking more milk in moderation. Peanutbutter is a friend for fast metabolisms.

_Instead of just drinking a protein shake with water, here's what I do for one._

1 cup plain oatmeal (old fashion works)
2 scoops chocolate protein powder
1 banana
8 ounces of milk
4 tablespoons of creamy peanut butter
6 cubes of ice

Blend for a long time, and put up with the semi-oats taste. A good blender will help cut down on oat chunks. If you cannot stand it, pre-soak your 1 cup of oatmeal.

I look at just plain protein powder as a poor replacement, for real food. Or a last ditch thing, as a gap filler for macros. With this shake, you can up your carbs, fats, and some protein, while increasing food intake. It's bearable and you actually get use to it.  Fairly easy on the stomach, even before working out.


----------



## Marissa Moira (May 31, 2019)

So is Wendy's or Chik Fil A the defacto fast food chain for bulking?


----------



## Rei is shit (May 31, 2019)

Mcdonalds dollar menu is the best for cheap dirty bulk. 

But it cant beat GOMAD in the dollar to calorie/protein ratio.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (May 31, 2019)

I never set foot in a gym but when I am on the leg press I can push a max 400kg


----------



## Kirito (May 31, 2019)

When I need to bulk I get a pack of oreos, then I throw them down and eat them off the floor like an animal.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 1, 2019)

If you're natty, your muscle gains will not be very fast. After the noob gains, you'll gain maybe 1 lb/month at first, then will slow down drastically.

So eating more than 500 cal/day over maintenance will make you just gain lots of fat. I'd even go lower.

Unless you don't mind going full on bloatlord, in which case just eat everything you can. You'll get big but you'll also become a lard ass.

If you ain't natty, then disregard this post.


----------



## VQ 569 (Jun 2, 2019)

Tard cum doesn't cut it. If you really want to bulk start drinking half-and-half or heavy cream.


----------



## IN 041 (Aug 23, 2019)

2 raw eggs in a tall glass of m-i-l-k twice a day helped me gain a fair bit.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Aug 23, 2019)

My problem is that I find I don't eat enough in general. I remember finding out I was supposed to be eating 2000 calories a day to maintain my weight, and I was already struggling to get there because I would feel uncomfortably full long before then.

So basically I can't quite eat enough to gain any substantial amount of weight, and I don't how without feeling sick.


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 23, 2019)

You gotta spread out your meals, if you're going to go from say 2000 to 3000 calories you probably want to do 5 meals a day, with less ruffage / low calorie fillers. It's also alot easier to chug down a bunch of sludge-like meals. You aren't going to bulk off adding 200calories here or there.


----------



## WEEDle (Aug 30, 2019)

When I needed to up my calorie intake making my own smoothies was the most useful thing. You can add a bunch of stuff in there and it's much easier to just drink it compared to how long it would take and how much effort relative to eating all the food. 

In my smoothie a lot of the calories come from things like the coconut pieces, coconut milk, flax seeds, nuts (walnuts, cashews, almonds), and protein powder (you can get ones that have high healthy fat and carb content as well as the protein). Add in lots of fruit for flavor, some vegetables are certainly welcome. Lots of milk and if you are finding the consistency too thick just add some water also.


----------



## Sped Xing (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 30, 2019)

Ped Xing said:


> View attachment 914074


#dirtybulk ayyy


----------



## Comfyman (Sep 6, 2019)

Eat at a caloric surplus of about 500 calories. I'm currently bulking up again from ~73kg to maybe 83-85kg. A good way to take in a lot of calories very fast are shakes. One scoop of whey protein, 600-700ml low fat milk, 300g oats, a few walnuts and cinnamon, that's what my shakes consist of at the moment. 
Good source of information is /fit/ on 4chan and the sticky there.


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 6, 2019)

Dr. Niggerfaggot said:


> Eat at a caloric surplus of about 500 calories. I'm currently bulking up again from ~73kg to maybe 83-85kg. A good way to take in a lot of calories very fast are shakes. One scoop of whey protein, 600-700ml low fat tard cum, 300g oats, a few walnuts and cinnamon, that's what my shakes consist of at the moment.
> Good source of information is /fit/ on 4chan and the sticky there.


Peanut butter and eggs are pretty goat if you can get them to mix well and you don't mind the texture.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Oct 8, 2019)

Lamb. I love lamb meat. I tear into lamb shanks and halal guys when I'm trying to pack it on. That combo platter no lettuce (just rice) extra meat with diced tomatoes, onions, olives, and that mayo sauce is so good after a lift.



maaliktheprisonguard said:


> I never set foot in a gym but when I am on the leg press I can push a max 400kg


Leg press is for pussies afraid of squatting.


----------

